# Is it actually Possible to hang a Gibson guitar by the neck and not ever get any finish damage??



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

Hey Guys, need some advice. In my new house, I'm thinking I want to hang my guitars on the wall in my music room but am worried about finish damage on my Nitro guitar necks. I'd use the best Hercules hangers but I'm wondering if anyone has had any real life experience of hanging Gibsons on hangers for years without any signs of wear from the hanger on the neck? Has anyone lined the hanger with a soft cotton material and gotten great results?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I bought these on Amazon but they aren't available now. I'm sure they must be for sale somewhere. I bought some 20 years ago and they are a natural tan leather colour. I like that better, but the black was all I could find.



*Ingles Products SA-10HC Leather Covers for Display Hooks - 10 Pack *


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

First; screw your guitar wall hook on a solid piece of wood, never on gypsum wall unless you use good toggle bolts, don't use shields.

*_*



Are Wall Hangers Bad For Guitar? | Rusty Guitar




*Taking extra precaution on the touch point between the hanger and guitar*
According to many sharing from users on the forum i red, *there is a possibility for the foam material on the hanger’s fork to bond to the parts of guitar which meets the hanger.*

This incident is reported by an owner of a nitro finish guitar*. Poly finished guitar apparently are resistant to the foam material and will not bond with it.

One solution that you can take is to cover the fork with cotton fabric so that the guitar will touch the cotton fabric and not the foam when it is mounted.

Based on my research, i have cross over a wall hanger brand that keeps getting really good reviews from users, you can check it at my recommended gear page here.

**: *Guitar manufacturers use different material to finish the body part, *nitro finish is a finish from a material called nitro-cellulose lacquer which are commonly used on guitars being produced 1950-1960 era*. Present modern guitars usually have a poly finish which use polyester material.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've never had damage to either nitro or poly when using Herculese hangers.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I've never had damage to either nitro or poly when using Herculese hangers.


Same here. Hercules has always been safe.

I use leather on my home made hangers, and sometimes polyethylene pipe insulation if I'm adapting them to a narrower neck.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Like the others here, I haven't had any issues using the Hercules hangers with any of my guitars regardless of finish, including my Gibson guitars.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I have been hanging my nitro finished guitars on Hercules wall hangers for about 10 years with out damage of any kind.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I only have long term experience with the generic hangers that L&M sell (Apex?) - no issues with them. I recently acquired the string swing 5 guitar wall mount which I researched and found no issues with any of their products. I think this is one area where a purchase of a generic product from Amazon is false economy.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

BlueRocker said:


> I only have long term experience with the generic hangers that L&M sell (Apex?) - no issues with them. I recently acquired the string swing 5 guitar wall mount which I researched and found no issues with any of their products. I think this is one area where a purchase of a generic product from Amazon is false economy.


Picked up the same string swing about a year ago and also have had no issues with their hangers. Just wish I had bought it sooner


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

I have used the Hercules hangers, but currently use a bunch of the Profile brand hangers with the same foam padding as the Hercules hangers, and I've never had any kind of finish damage on my Gibsons. My Les Paul and SG hang on them 24/7


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

The string swing 5 guitar system is great. I bought two of them (the black system on the left). It holds three guitars facing straight out, or five angled. Very flexible system, and well worth the money when you compare $130 to the value of the instruments you're going to hang on it. Installation was very straightforward.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Agreed there is a way around this annoying problem and the posts above are basically it.

I also find that excessive weight has a huge impact on that as well. Around 7.5 lbs or so seems to be the breaking point of nitro finish mar if you've got the wrong type of rubber handle covering. But I've sold enough LPs over the years to know that this sort of marring does not influence its resale value.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

BlueRocker said:


> The string swing 5 guitar system is great. I bought two of them (the black system on the left). It holds three guitars facing straight out, or five angled. Very flexible system, and well worth the money when you compare $130 to the value of the instruments you're going to hang on it. Installation was very straightforward.


Someone's a bit of a Les Paul fan 

I use String Swing hangers mostly into wall studs, except in a couple of places where they didn't fit aligning them to the studs. The hangers that don't go into a wall stud get lighter guitars on them and I haven't noticed any pulling out or movement at all with those hangers, anyway. My nitro finish guitars have shown no ill effects from the String Swing hangers.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

BlueRocker said:


> [
> /QUOTE]
> 
> That room looks so...."authentic". Sorry I couldn't resist. #sorrynotsorry


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Buy whichever hangers work for you, then go on Amazon and buy a pack of cotton gloves. Cut the fingers off in pairs and you have cheap but effective finish protectors.










Ask me how I know...


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

2manyGuitars said:


> Ask me how I know...
> View attachment 385691


How do you know? None of them have "glove" protection.🧐


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BobChuck said:


> How do you know? None of them have "glove" protection.🧐


You’re right.
This was the photo immediately after finishing the project. Gloves came after.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> Buy whichever hangers work for you, then go on Amazon and buy a pack of cotton gloves. Cut the fingers off in pairs and you have cheap but effective finish protectors.
> 
> View attachment 385690
> 
> ...


I can't afford your solution, as I'd have to buy my guitars two at a time.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

BlueRocker said:


> I can't afford your solution, as I'd have to buy my guitars two at a time.


There is a problem doing that?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> I can't afford your solution, as I'd have to buy my guitars two at a time.


Yeah, I guess it’d be hard to cut down from your usual 3 at a time.

But if you wind up with odd numbers, everyone knows you just double up on the ugly ones. 😉


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> But if you wind up with odd numbers, everyone knows you just double up on the ugly ones. 😉


Says the guy with the Hello Kitty Strat?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> Says the guy with the Hello Kitty Strat?


Wrong!

It’s _TWO_ Hello Kitty Strats.









And who’s the crazy one? I got them both new when they were $199.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I've had my nitro finished Gibson LP Jr hanging on a Hercules wall hanger for almost 10 years and no effect on the finish at all.


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

Wow, thanks for all the replies and experience guys! I really appreciate it! 

Ok so Hercules it is for the new music room. I'm super fussy so I'll probably do a cotton cover over them just incase but it's awesome to know that there shouldn't be any issues hanging them. It will be nice to get them off the floor as I plan on getting a pup, plus guitars look sweet displayed on the walls 

Thanks again!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yamariv said:


> Wow, thanks for all the replies and experience guys! I really appreciate it!
> 
> Ok so Hercules it is for the new music room. I'm super fussy so I'll probably do a cotton cover over them just incase but it's awesome to know that there shouldn't be any issues hanging them. It will be nice to get them off the floor as I plan on getting a pup, plus guitars look sweet displayed on the walls
> 
> Thanks again!


I'm sure there are a number of brands that would solve the problem for you, but I've more or less settled on Herculese. I have a few other brands and even a rack stand, but the Hercs are the best I have found. They have a variety or types including wall mounts, single, double and triple stands. All are made very well and don't damage the instruments. They're also very good at adapting to irregular shaped headstocks and you can hang a V or Explorer without worrying about the bottom resting on something.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I'm sure there are a number of brands that would solve the problem for you, but I've more or less settled on Herculese. I have a few other brands and even a rack stand, but the Hercs are the best I have found. They have a variety or types including wall mounts, single, double and triple stands. All are made very well and don't damage the instruments. They're also very good at adapting to irregular shaped headstocks and you can hang a V or Explorer without worrying about the bottom resting on something.


I've been using Hercules wall hangers for over a decade and not only are they nitro safe, I love how secure they are with the swivel and locking forks. I can put any type of guitar on them and they adapt instantly. Also they actually hold Telecaster headstocks properly without touching the low E tuning peg. And it's never a delicate dance to make sure the guitar is secure with them either - just toss it in there and you're good.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Found I had this pic uploaded on my account and thought I'd share it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yup, for irregular shaped headstocks and irregular shaped bodies like Explorers, Vs, offsets, the Hercs work great.




Powdered Toast Man said:


> Found I had this pic uploaded on my account and thought I'd share it.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Reactivating this thread - L&M has the String Swing and Hercules hangers on their Cyber Week sale


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

BlueRocker said:


> Reactivating this thread - L&M has the String Swing and Hercules hangers on their Cyber Week sale
> 
> View attachment 390160
> 
> View attachment 390161


Both of these are very good hangers. Although I doubt it's symptomatic of the brand in general, I had one of the Hercules ones crack at the shaft on me a couple of years ago, which was disappointing. My music room in my current home has all String Swings now, partly because I like the simpler design and also because they sit just a little closer to the wall, which saves me a bit of space.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Here's one of my DIY hangers. I took the U-bolt from a muffler clamp and welded a bolt to it; bent the ends of the U-bolt.
Finished and polished the assembly then, wrapped a braided shoe lace around it.
Threaded and locked to a piece of oak...early model hockey sticks work well too...an old Hespeler is perfect. Here's a look:


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

BlueRocker said:


> Reactivating this thread - L&M has the String Swing and Hercules hangers on their Cyber Week sale
> 
> View attachment 390160
> 
> View attachment 390161


You're the Man @BlueRocker!! Thanks for posting this, just ordered 8 Hangers and saved about $60!! Love this site, thanks everyone for all your help on this thread


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Besides easier access, I just don't know why anyone would want to hang a guitar like that, leaving it exposed to dust and temperature/humidity changes


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Business said:


> Besides easier access, I just don't know why anyone would want to hang a guitar like that, leaving it exposed to dust and temperature/humidity changes



Unless you're a collector/investor as opposed to a player, that easier access is pretty significant IMO.

Dust? Yeah we clean often.

Humidity? Again, humidifiers in use.

Maybe my stuff is simply not valuable enough to be that careful, but having them in cases ....I might as well sell them.

Again, just my opinion.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Business said:


> Besides easier access, I just don't know why anyone would want to hang a guitar like that, leaving it exposed to dust and temperature/humidity changes


Oh no, not dust! 

My guitars hang all year in a room that is relatively stable in terms of climate. If one gets a bit of dust on it, I wipe it off.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yup, on the walls or in stands except when traveling, or camping. At my latitude and longitude, humidity is only an issue in winter so I have a room humidifier, and dust...well, I won't be bested by dust.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Business said:


> Besides easier access, I just don't know why anyone would want to hang a guitar like that, leaving it exposed to dust and temperature/humidity changes


Easy access is a big deal to me. I also like to admire them, they're part of the room decor. Dust is not an issue and I have a central humidifier so that's not an issue for me either. All my electric guitars are out in a rack or on a hanger, been that way for 43 years.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Well, that must explain why some guitars I buy look like they've been left lying on a crackhouse mattress for 3 years


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Yamariv said:


> hanging Gibsons on hangers for years without any signs of wear from the hanger on the neck


The Gibson Air is the only model to hang without any signs of wear.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Business said:


> Well, that must explain why some guitars I buy look like they've been left lying on a crackhouse mattress for 3 years


I'd hate to see what those sellers' living conditions looked like! My guitars might get a small bit of dust if they hang for a couple of months without being played, but I regularly clean and dust my office, so the guitars never get a build-up of crud on them.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Business said:


> Well, that must explain why some guitars I buy look like they've been left lying on a crackhouse mattress for 3 years


You shop in better neighbourhoods than me.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Business said:


> Well, that must explain why some guitars I buy look like they've been left lying on a crackhouse mattress for 3 years


Not mine, I run a clean crack house. 😉
26 years of being out on a stand. 🙂🎸


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Business said:


> Well, that must explain why some guitars I buy look like they've been left lying on a crackhouse mattress for 3 years


There is nothing more painful than having to take a guitar out of a case to play it. I treat them like functional art, and try to have them all available to play.


----------



## wraub (May 21, 2021)

Recently bought three more String Swing mounts to go with the two I got 20 years ago.

Four guitars and a bass up now, can interchange as desired. Mount a board to wall studs, and the hangers to the board. Looks good too. It is nice to have them immediately available. It's nice to have the floor space, and I clearly have favorites that hang out more often, and it's also a realization of just how little I play some of my guitars. Motivation is where you find it. 
All mine are poly though, and nothing's over 9 pounds. 

I have seen some online comments re the Hercules hangers breaking over time, so the String Swing's simplicity and strength won me over. The String Swings do hang closer to the wall as well.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

On sale this week at Princess Auto for $3. You can hang your guitar on the side of the fridge with this magnetic hook...wouldn't the wife love that.


----------

